# Just made a review for a pen mandrel



## GunnyB4 (Jan 31, 2018)

I did a review on the PSI pen mandrel saver. Let me know what you think. https://youtu.be/EjdDv6rgQ4E


----------



## bradleycole (Jul 25, 2018)

Awesome video!


----------

